# Wondering If It Is Possible .....



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

If a person owned a 28 RSDS and did not need all of the bunks...could the one side of the quad/ double bunk area be converted to a closet? Could the bunks be taken out on one side of the bunk house and spring tension rods installed? If not could another type of rod be mounted? Could wire shelving be installed instead of the rods? I think I read that the bunks could be removed without harming the integrity of the camper...is this true?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That should not be a problem, countrygirl.

I can't say for sure that there are no structural issues, but you are probably OK. If you were to leave the welded aluminum framework that is inside the upper bunk in place (and use that as the basis for mounting your hanging rods, I am positive you will not have an issue.

Wire shelving should work well anywhere.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Problem with this mod is even though you like it, the next buyer will wonder where all the beds went on such a nice big camper. Might as well get a 25 RS-S after making that mod...although you are gaining some serious storage space.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Randy.

How many clothes do you bring with that you need that much hanging closet space? I did not measure mine but if you put a pole under the top bunk and removed the bottom cushion, would there be enough room for clothes to hang?

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How many clothes do you bring with that you need that much hanging closet space?


My thoughts exactly.

Why get the 26RS if you didn't need the bunks?









Mark


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We considered doing something with the smaller bunks in ours but did not yet. but If we do so we intend to do it in such a way that the bunks would have been part of the mod so they could be used with very little trouble. Take the matresses from the bunks and build from there. Top could be hang ups and bottom could be made in to a dresser. I f you need to use the bunks again or sell disassemle and put mattresses back on.

Linda


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The bunks don't appear to be for structural support that I can tell. If I were to do that I would make it so I could return it to a bunk bed layout upon sale. keep all the parts taken out in good condition.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The bunks don't appear to be for structural support that I can tell. If I were to do that I would make it so I could return it to a bunk bed layout upon sale. keep all the parts taken out in good condition.
> [snapback]111772[/snapback]​


I agree with Steve there

Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I kind of agree that you should think ahead to another potential buyer. With the mattresses off, you could store rubbermaid tubs with lids on one bunk and even use the tension rod if you wanted to for shirts or short items and save the closet for your longer hanging clothes. The only way I would do the big mod you are talking about is if I was going fulltime and really needed the closet space. Even so, you could pack enough in rubbermaid containers and still have plenty of clothes. I always carry about 5 outfits too many even on weekend trips because you never know what you might want to do







and take too many extras for my family as well, and we always seem to have plenty of space.

As to the structural issue, if they are built the same as mobile homes, then removing walls is not a structural issue. I would call the company to be sure, but I am pretty sure you are okay.

Darlene


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> As to the structural issue, if they are built the same as mobile homes, then removing walls is not a structural issue. I would call the company to be sure, but I am pretty sure you are okay.
> 
> Darlene
> [snapback]111824[/snapback]​


I wonder about the weight and balance of the trailer - would it be front-heavy with the two heavy bunks removed from the back? Clothes aren't going to weigh as much as bunk beds..........

Dana


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What about just folding the clothes vs hanging them? Then you don't have to remove anything....and your resell value will remain.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've been looking for a picture to post to show you how we use the bunks that are not used for sleeping when we don't have extra people camping with us - but I can't find one. The bunkrom is the boys room in the camper. Suffice it to say that storage in that room looks exactly like storage in their room at home.







But hey, all the stuff we need is stored there . . . . . . . uh . . . . somewhere.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Suffice it to say that storage in that room looks exactly like storage in their room at home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I know there are many other Outback models available....just that I am finding fair prices on used RSDSs....we don't need any bunks...kids are grown and and no grandkids.

I don't really need to take a lot of clothes except when we travel to Missouri for a two week hunt on a 5,000 acre farm. Just can't trust the weather...sometimes it is 60-80 degrees and some times it is 40 degrees or down to -18 with the wind chill. We layer a lot and also have the use of my aunt's washer and dryer. So we have light jackets, heavy jackets, thermal vests, lots of long undies....pleanty of socks...rain gear...a lot of shirts and pants and cold weather boots....light weather boots...water proof boots.....it's all camo too exept travel clothes and maybe one nice outfit for taking the Aunt's and Uncle's out to dinner. I could eliminate the nice outfit...by cooking them dinner.

Ya know just folding and stacking is a great idea...no mod needed either.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> I know there are many other Outback models available....just that I am finding fair prices on used RSDSs....we don't need any bunks...kids are grown and and no grandkids.Â
> 
> I don't really need to take a lot of clothes except when we travel to Missouri for a two week hunt on a 5,000 acre farm.Â Just can't trust the weather...sometimes it is 60-80 degrees and some times it is 40 degrees or down to -18 with the wind chill.Â We layer a lot and also have the use of my aunt's washer and dryer.Â So we have light jackets, heavy jackets, thermal vests, lots of long undies....pleanty of socks...rain gear...a lot of shirts and pants and cold weather boots....light weather boots...water proof boots.....it's all camo too exept travel clothes and maybe one nice outfit for taking the Aunt's and Uncle's out to dinner.Â I could eliminate the nice outfit...by cookingÂ them dinner.
> 
> ...


Just my personal opinion here, but I would look at a model with the queen walk around bed instead of the bunks.

Especially since you don't need the room, you could get one of the models without the rear slide.

Why carry around the extra length and weight if you don't need to??









With fuel prices the way they are, or getting worse, go with the smallest that suits your needs.

Steve


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been trying to justify pulling 4 bunks down the road when I would not need them. I think I just need to keep looking. I know eventually I will find the perfect Outback at the perfect price. I would like to see Moosegut's storage in his bunk house though.

Heading for Ga. in a minute... I will check this thread when I return. Two adults and one hungry Rottie will be in residence though.


----------

